# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  EasyJTAG v.2.1 Released. New phones added and lot of changes.

## mohamed73

*Easy JTAG Software v.2.1 Release Notes:     
We working hard last 3 years to make EasyJTAG are best solution on market.
We have greatly increased read and write operation speed , using a protocol compression.
In fact most dumps have areas with big amounts of repeating data. So what we get:  
Test Config #1 Intel Core I5/8Gb , Windows 7 x64 eMMC Toshiba MMC16G
Write on FW1.52 976KB/S FW1.54 1449KB/S (48% speed increase)
Read on FW.52 788KB/S FW1.54 1457KB/S (84% speed increase) 
Test Config #2  Intel Core 2Duo/2Gb , Windows XP x32 eMMC Toshiba MMC16G
Write on FW1.52 741KB/S FW1.54 1102KB/S (48% speed increase)
Read on FW1.52 606KB/S FW1.54 1074KB/S (77% speed increase)   Software changes: - Added ability to configure eMMC bus frequency ( 1MHz,3MHz,7MHz,14MHz,21MHz)
- Fixed new Gemalto IDCore 10 security cards loss bugs. Link: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- Improved software startup time.
- Improved eMMC operations speed.
- Fixed crash after updating box firmware.   Box Firmware 1.54 changes:
- Added eMMC read / write compression ( upto 1.4MB/s on typical eMMC data) 
- Increased maximum clock rate for eMMC - 21MHz
- Improved box stability issues.
- Fixed SmartCard Detection Delay for Windows 7    New phones added via DIRECT EMMC(ISP) connection :
- support LG D295 (ISP Pinout, Dumps)
- support SAMSUNG SM-G130M (ISP Pinout, Dumps)
- support SAMSUNG SM-A500 (ISP Pinout, Dumps)
- support SAMSUNG GT-S7560M (ISP Pinout, Dumps)
- support SAMSUNG GT-S6790L(ISP Pinout, Dumps)
- support HUAWEI G510 (ISP Pinout, Dumps)
- support AMAZON KINDLE FIRE HD X43Z60 (ISP Pinout, Dumps)
- support SONY C2104 (ISP Pinout, Dumps)
- support SONY M2 (ISP Pinout, Dumps)
- support SONY C2005 (ISP Pinout)   Thanks all testers for great work!
Special thank to Seba Kopp and GsmServer crew for IDCore Samples!
For avoiding problems with X64 and drivers - use الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Copy'n'Pasters Seafood team - your next move ;-)*

----------

